# Defective Hagen GLO T5 HO?



## mattz (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I just got my brand new Hagen GLO T5 HO 2x24W double. Installed a power-GLO and a life-GLO, securely tightened the end caps, and plugged it into the outlet.... the opposite ends of both bulbs lit up dimly... and then darkness...

Double check the everything and retightened the end caps, plugged it in... samething... every time I plug it in the opposite ends of the two bulbs lit up briefly and then complete darkness.

What do you guys think? Defective ballast? :icon_cry:

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i think its probably a bad balist also because u can see it trying to fire up then nothing...


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll return it, if I were you, since it's brand new - it probably has a warranty.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

sounds like the wiring is backwards on one of the end caps. return it and get another one.


----------



## argnom (May 18, 2009)

*Not necessarily a bad balast*

I had the same issue with mine. Turns out it was a bad case of me not having RTFM.

I did pop the lights in and twisted the end caps, but the fluorescent bulb itself needs to be rotated 45° do work.

Had the same exact symptoms. I just twisted the bulbs (after having removed the end caps) and voilà!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yeah... plug it in and twist the bulbs to see if they turn on that way. One might be in a weird angle. Depending on the endcaps they might click into position, or not.


----------



## mattz (Apr 14, 2009)

Wasserpest said:


> Yeah... plug it in and twist the bulbs to see if they turn on that way. One might be in a weird angle. Depending on the endcaps they might click into position, or not.


Bingo! One of the bulbs didn't fully click in unless you twist really hard.

Matt


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

no ofence to any one but i didnt even think about that because i thaught twisting flourescents into the socket was standard practice... you cant just lay the bulb in the slot and hope the conections are ok lol. :icon_roll


----------

